# Need help in ID'ing this Pike Cichlid



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are the details

Body color: Solid soft green color like a musky. It has a black shadow line starting from the top of the eye ball all the way back to the tail rest of the body. 

eyes: completely Red, with red eyeliner on the bottom of the eye

Blotch: Behind the gill plate is completely black with an outiled circle silver metalic.. 

Dorsal fin: has red tipped coloration.

Any ideas without pics?
I'm hoping someone will recognize this one


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I've kept a couple pike cichlids, but nothing fitting that description...sorry.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Does it look like any of these?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh it sounds so familiar.. There was a pair I watched for weeks at the LFS waaay back in 01,02. LOL 

The green really stuck out to me, but unfortunately it was just marked as pike cichlids as well. Nothing specific. 

You could try a ring to Mike at finatics maybe? I don't think cichlids is Harolds strength at the menagerie but he might have a good cichlid guy on staff. 

I am interested to know!


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

sorry no. xr8dride ...


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

sorry couldn't help ya. Maybe next week when you are able to post a pic or two you may get a few more responses...I haven't heard much about pike cichlids here on gtaa though, even when I kept them.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Well my brother mentioned him buying the Pike at Big Al's in Scarb... is that the location you are talking about ?
Currently the Pike is 6" long. Currently resides in a 75G tank. Tank mates are a Green Terror 6"(The boss of the Tank), Tiger Oscar less than 6", Pike 6", Pleco 6".

I have an opoertunity in the spring to take over the tank. I plan on getting ride of the Greent Terror, Oscar, and possibly the Pleco.. I want the Pike to come out more..



Ciddian said:


> Oohh it sounds so familiar.. There was a pair I watched for weeks at the LFS waaay back in 01,02. LOL
> 
> The green really stuck out to me, but unfortunately it was just marked as pike cichlids as well. Nothing specific.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh no, I am sorry.. I was working up at the Superpet at the time. The fish guy is was/is george. Its a Petsmart now at 401 and kennedy. But not that far apart! lol.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry for the incorrect description, my sister in law finally gave me the correct description of the fish..

I update my post above


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

If it is indeed a pike cichlid, the only one I could possibly think of is the Johanna.....the outlined spot behind the eye, the red tipped fin, etc....sounds dead on.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's the Pike, Don't pay attention to my brother's tank. 
Sorry for the pics, some are fuzzy, was in a rush

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj28/Love2Hunt_2008/DSCN3204.jpg

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj28/Love2Hunt_2008/DSCN3202.jpg

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj28/Love2Hunt_2008/DSCN3196.jpg


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

and more

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj28/Love2Hunt_2008/DSCN3193.jpg

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj28/Love2Hunt_2008/DSCN3192.jpg


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

From what I been advised, it's ID'd as a female Crenicichla Saxatilis, but which one out of the 41 sub-species?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Have you tried posting this to cichlid forum? There are a few members who specialize in pikes there.


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

Isn't this the Ciclhild forum?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

SOUPNAZZI said:


> Isn't this the Ciclhild forum?


Try posting your pictures here!


----------



## SOUPNAZZI (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks, I found it last night...

C. Cardiostigma Female


----------

